# Impaction Colic Advice?



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I need some advice for I.C. considering I've read dozens of articles and all of them have a different answer. I've read where people prefer water over oil, where electrolytes are given, etc.

This has been going on since Sunday Evening. We called a vet out yesterday who gave him a gallon of mineral oil and some water. Previously I'd fought with the horse to get about 1/2 a gallon of oil in him, using a 32CC syringe on a horse that detests taking syringes into his mouth. He's 32 but he's still an *** even when he's in pain. Let's not even discuss the joys of using oral banamine. 

I tried to find electrolyte paste to absolutely no luck - well not equine electrolyte paste. Would it be safe to use Bovine/Swine/Goat electrolytes? If so, I can get it.

He's drank a little bit of water and he's eaten a little bit and we've had a couple of turds fall out but that's about it. He hasn't been lying down as much either. We've tried massage, enemas. I just don't know what else is left to try. I need to get a vet out to run IV fluids on him, but the only vet that would respond to our emergency call lives 130 miles away, and the vet we used religiously has NEVER been able to respond to an emergency call out of the 5 times we've needed her because she's always out of town.

Surgery isn't an option.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I mix mineral oil in some soaked beet pulp and add epsom salts to that mix. You can either add horse electrolytes to that mix or put gatorade in the mash. I don't do a lot of electrolyte supplementing unless there's bloodwork showing that it's needed. If he's eating and drinking, he's probably ok on that score. The mineral oil & epsom salts will help put water in the intestine to help keep things moist and not let them cake. The epsom salt will make him thirsty to drink water. IV banamine is the way I'd go if you can't get paste down him. You can try hiding it in the beet pulp, but if you do I'd add some molasses maybe if he won't eat it. 

If he's impacted really badly though, it may not resolve on its own and either surgery or euthanasia will end up being the only options. I'm sorry.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

When I have dealt with impaction colic, the vet has always tubed the horse with mineral oil, and then we would walk them for HOURS. I hope he gets better.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I mix mineral oil in some soaked beet pulp and add epsom salts to that mix. You can either add horse electrolytes to that mix or put gatorade in the mash. I don't do a lot of electrolyte supplementing unless there's bloodwork showing that it's needed. If he's eating and drinking, he's probably ok on that score. The mineral oil & epsom salts will help put water in the intestine to help keep things moist and not let them cake. The epsom salt will make him thirsty to drink water. IV banamine is the way I'd go if you can't get paste down him. You can try hiding it in the beet pulp, but if you do I'd add some molasses maybe if he won't eat it.
> 
> If he's impacted really badly though, it may not resolve on its own and either surgery or euthanasia will end up being the only options. I'm sorry.


I WISH I could hide things in feed for this horse! It's impossible. I'm not comfortable giving IV injections, I'm sure I can do it but I'm just too much of a wimp to try. I usually just twitch him.

I've heard of the espom salts thing, and it's supposed to be a 'natural laxative'. I think i'll go out and buy some. THANKS! Apparently he just went and drank a ton of water in the pasture. Maybe he'll take a giant dump soon. I've never wished so hard for manure. :?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

My horse went through impaction colic and it was soooo scary. What helped me was I had the vet come out and had them pump her with food grade mineral oil. They use a gallon and it helps out a lot. If I were you I would not feed your horse anything untill he passes the impaction. It can make it worse if so. Make sure you give him a salt block and fill the water up full and measure out how much he drinks.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You can mix mineral oil into anything he will eat, it's tasteless which is why they tube them to get it in them, they can't tell they're swallowing it and they can aspirate. If it's in food it's not an issue. If you have to, you can twitch or lip chain him while you get the banamine in his mouth with the paste. 

I'd have my vet show me how to do IV's until I wasn't squeamish, it can be a matter of life and death. Remember that if he is in enough pain and not passing the impaction, the vet will tell you that the only viable option is to euthanize.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, twitches and lip chains are a life saver with this horse. Worming. Tubing. Banamine.

We know there's a chance of euthanasia, and I really don't know when my mother is going to make that decision. If it has to happen, well then that's just the way it rolls. He's 32 as I said, and there is no sense to do a surgery on a horse that age. Mom's just giving him a chance I guess, even though he is THE most expensive horse to feed on our property.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

I lost a horse to impaction colic about 3 years ago. During the winter they drink less. Ever since then I work to prevent colic by adding mineral salt to their supplements/grain to make them drink more. Sorry to hear your having issues with it. I hope he gets through it.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I recently dealt with an impaction colic that did not go well. I would get the vet out and get IV fluids into him STAT. The longer this goes on, the less chance for recovery there is. Liquid banamine can also be given orally, under the tongue or between the bottom lip & gums seems to be the most effective.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Update today:

We scheduled him to be euthanized and called the rendering truck... which is awful but the ground is frozen. However, he ate his entire dinner last night and drank nearly 5 gallons of water and chewed on some hay. I just went out and longed him a bit, and he passed a few feces and had some gas. He's drank about 1/4 of the 5 gallon bucket I have hanging for him.

I'm ordering a rectal exam by a vet our friend uses, and we'll be heading that way in the AM, where the vet plans to oil him until he passes. Our vet keeps suggesting Purdue or euthanasia but she's not been very helpful and all of the other things I've read have countered what she says quite a bit.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

why are you ordering a rectal exam if you are going to put him down? I'm confused.Are you still trying to see if there is something they can do or?


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

You can re read the post. I am fairly certain I did state that we DID have him scheduled to be euthed, but we've since then cancelled that and he will be headin to a new vet in the morning for a last ditch effort.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm also very confused. At some point in extended impaction colic case I've been involved in the vet does an abdominal tap to look at the abdominal fluid. If the fluid is clear and uncontaminated, you continue to treat and hope it can be resolved. If the fluid is bloody or discolored, it means you already have necrotic intestine and that there is no point in continuing to treat and the best and kindest thing is to euthanize. 

This seems clearly indicated in your case. I don't think I care much for your vet. If someone's coming out to do a rectal to palpate for the blockage or possible torsion, I would definitely ask about the peritoneal tap.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I've never even heard of that at all. In everything I've read that's never even been slightly mentioned. I'll ask about it. 

Every vet's answer around here has been "Oh, better take 'em to purdue." But that's their answer for EVERYTHING. 
Foal on the brink for death? PURDUE. So they can contract another disease if they don't die there!
Horse colicing? PURDUE.
Horse has no pulse and it's head chopped off? Ooh, try Purdue maybe that can fix it.

I hate living close to a vet school - frigging HATE IT. Sorry. That's my rant. Vets are really getting on my last nerve with their utter uselessness.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Add me to the color me confused crowd, but that's a small point.

I'm so sad that you feel like that living near to a vet school, I flaming well wish I did, I MAY have saved my colt, but I knew a five hour drive would have killed him at that stage.

When I was in the UK I lived only a couple of hours from a school and they were beyond awesome. I've been lucky enough to have great vets who will come when I ask, do what they can, and they are not frightened to refer on cases that they can't deal with.

I'm actually confused about a lot of this, from the treatment this guy has or hasn't had from the start.

All I can say is I wish you the best of luck old fella, I hope you are not hurting while this is being sorted out, at that age you deserve a pain free life, or to be led across the rainbow bridge.

Big jingles for ????????????? I don't think I see a name there how sad:-(


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm going to restrain myself, but why are you waiting until the morning to get him to a vet? If there's ever a reason to rush a horse to a vet it's this.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Wish I lived close to a vet school. I would have had the horse there last Sunday when this all started.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You know...I was referred to take Gidget up to a school for surgery.She wasn't getting better and I was going to put the girl down. I had the vet out ALL THE TIME. I kept her sedated at times when it was really bad and I gave her banamine and bute. I did not feed her though as you want the impaction to pass and feeding is only going to make it worse. I had her in a pipe panel stall and had to watch her for a long time.
If your horse is passing gas and feces this IS a good sign. You need to have him pumped with mineral oil again.I asked the vet to do it one more time and that one last time she ended u p passing it completely...so it might be that it's time to oil him up again. I do not understand why you are lunging him when he has impaction colic. I wouldn't want to trot around in circles if I were in that much pain. I am guessing it's to get everything moving but you could easily do that by hand walking him.

If you guys are serious about saving his life I wouldn't sit and wait till the next day...not me anyways.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay let's answer a few questions.

1.) We tried to call our vet on Monday. She's out of town, as she always is when we need her.
2.) We hustled as well as we could to get numbers of vets from localish people. I say localish because everyone horsey we know lives 40+ minutes away. I'm literally living in the middle of nowhere. We made the phonecalls, we tried. That's all we can do, and we did it and thus, I don't have to answer to anybody for it. On Tuesday I ran to TSC to buy mineral oil after buying The Dollar Store out. None of the qualified, amazing vets that everybody seems to think I should have at my disposal were doing anything, so I had to do what I could. I pumped 1/2 a gallon of oil down his throat with a syringe until he wouldn't let me anymore and I was too worn out to fight him for it after several hours.

3.) We called the ONLY VET who would respond, and who is centered 130 miles away and he came out Wednesday to put water and oil down his throat and attempted to relieve the gas build up with a needle.

4.) I went out this morning and he'd eaten his dinner and drank **** near all of his water. Banamine dosed, and somewhere in all of this my mom decides to call our usual vet to have him euthanized. In a last attempt of hope, I went out and free longed him, at which point he did pass a small amount of fecal matter. 

Yes, I realized he didn't get the care he needed when he needed it. Is it my fault and do I deserve to have you degrade and question me because the vets around my area are way less than ideal? Absolutely not and how dare you?!

There is only so much people can control, and ideally my vet wouldn't have been out of town - if she actually was - and have I learned? Hell yes I have. I have learned my vet and most other vets are completely unreliable on both their information and their response to emergencies.

We're waiting until morning because that's when the vet will have us. There's nothing I can do about it. He'll either pass tomorrow or he'll be euthed. Either way, it is what it is and it's easy for people to be keyboard warriors against someone who is already stressed out - so thanks a lot. I really freaking appreciate it..


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

And yet you have a local vet school at your disposal.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Should I send you the bill then, Sahara? It costs $1,500 to walk in the door, not counting adding on days he would have to stay there and possibly contract -another- disease which has happened MANY times at that school.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

So which story are we going with? No vet or no money?


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

A mix between the two really, a budgeting issue. Sorry I'm not a lavish millionaire like yourself ;D


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I am sorry you don't have the funds to seek proper emergency care for your horse. But you cannot sit and complain about not having available vets when you clearly do. You won't get any sympathy from me for not seeking medical treatment for a horse who cannot help himself. Millionaire? No. Responsible horse owner with emergency funds? Yes. Thank God for my horses.

I would have had more respect for you had you euthanized the horse Sunday rather than letting him suffer for the last 4 days and making excuses about no vets.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm glad you got your ego boost for the day. Are you done now?


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep. Sorry for your horse.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

To those who actually gave advice and information, thank you kindly for your time, it is TRULY appreciated.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sahara said:


> Yep. Sorry for your horse.


Me to poor boy


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

The horse is 32 years old give her a break.
I had a foal that ate the plug out of and old trough I used as a feeder she had an impaction, she was oiled, tapped, given enemas, in the course of 3 days, what ended up saving her life was the trailer ride to the horse hospital. Try putting him the trailer and give him a ride on a bumpy road with all the oil he has had it may be enough to getting him moving. But then again he's 32. Also you could call you local sheriffs department to put him down it doesn't cost, but you still have to call the rendering company to remove him.


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

I live in the city and to haul a horse to the nearest equine vet could easily take up to 2 hours or more in rush hour traffic, yet horse owners around here will do it without blinking an eye. Also, I cannot imagine what kind of self respecting vet would make a COLIC CASE wait until the next morning. If it were me the options at this point would be to haul him to the vet school NOW or put him down NOW. I honestly don't know what needs to be said for you to understand that colic is not a "wait and see" kind of deal and that making him wait until morning is nothing short of inhumane.

I hope one way or another that the poor horse in question does not suffer much longer.

ETA: the horse being 32 does not justify letting him to suffer unecessarily.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

cmarie said:


> The horse is 32 years old give her a break.
> I had a foal that eat the plug out of and old trough I used as a feeder she had an impaction, she was oiled, tapped, given enemas, in the course of 3 days, what ended up saving her life was the trailer ride to the horse hospital. Try putting him the trailer and give him a ride on a bumpy with all the oil he has had it may be enough to getting him moving. But then again he's 32. Also you could call you local sheriffs department to put him down it doesn't cost, but you still have to call the rendering company to remove him.


I actually never would have even thought about calling the Sheriffs Department to put a horse down. Not a bad idea though, my regular vet was conveniently available to come administer euthanasia though.. And thank you for having common sense. The trailer ride will be one hour if not more, hopefully there will be a big pile of crap when we open the door.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

PaintsPwn said:


> I actually never would have even thought about calling the Sheriffs Department to put a horse down. Not a bad idea though, my regular vet was conveniently available to come administer euthanasia though.. And thank you for having common sense. The trailer ride will be one hour if not more, hopefully there will be a big pile of crap when we open the door.


If you do use the sheriff's office tell them that the horse needs to be put down is suffering and you don't have a gun. Make sure they use their hand gun, shotguns don't do the job in one shot. And don't watch because it's not pretty.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Now I'm confused all over again, who was booked to euth him?? I didn't think that was an issue:-?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

PaintsPwn said:


> I actually never would have even thought about calling the Sheriffs Department to put a horse down. Not a bad idea though, my regular vet was conveniently available to come administer euthanasia though.. And thank you for having common sense. The trailer ride will be one hour if not more, hopefully there will be a big pile of crap when we open the door.


Now I'm confused too. Your vet would come out to put him down but not treat him?
Are you taking him somewhere?


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Now I'm confused all over again, who was booked to euth him?? I didn't think that was an issue:-?



It's not right now - just discussing options A.T.M. since animal health professionals are extremely unreliable.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

PaintsPwn said:


> It's not right now - just discussing options A.T.M. since animal health professionals are extremely unreliable.


Paints, we have people from Indiana here (including one on mod team). May be it would be a good idea to contact them via PM to ask for vet recommendations? I don't live in Indiana, so can't judge really, but I have 5 vets in my cell, and every single one would make it to my place for emergency (one vet is as far as 50 miles, one is 10 miles or so). May be you are just not aware of all vets in area.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

PaintsPwn said:


> It's not right now - just discussing options A.T.M. since animal health professionals are extremely unreliable.


You are really going to make digs at the vets in your area when you refuse to take the horse to the local vet school???? Who is unreliable???

For all we know, you don't pay your vet bills and so the vet refuses to further treat your animals.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Kitten, he's already scheduled with another vet first thing in the AM.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

MODERATOR NOTICE:

Please remember to carefully word responses when emotions threaten to take over. It is important that we all maintain a respectable tone with all those participating in this thread.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Just because he's 32 is no reason to let him suffer any further. 

The issue isn't so much the lack of money to haul the horse in to the vet school (heck I can't afford it either), it's the letting an animal suffer for days while you decide whether or not he should be put down. 

Poor boy..


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I swear people cannot read at all.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep. We are all just a bunch of illiterate backyard horse owners who think mineral oil will solve everything. :wink:


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

If I read the posts correctly, the decision to treat or put this horse down is the OP's mothers not the OP's. There were other posts that said the horse was not down and was eating and drinking and pooping small amounts. At 32 years old it may not be impaction it may be his systems shutting down. There are vets out there that won't, can't make ranch calls and don't work after office hours. If the horse is rolling and thrashing trailering isn't a good idea. It may be in the vets opinion that the horse cannot be saved and did what they call heroic measures to make him more comfortable before he either pulls through or dies. I have had vets in my area tell me that they will not treat old horses because the will die anyway so why try, and waste all that time and meds when they could be treating one that has a chance.

Don't get me wrong I don't like to see animals suffer, but if he's up and eating and drinking, it could wait until tomorrow. Yes colic is very serious, and painful. 

I wish your horse good luck.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I also live in the middle of now where(120 miles one way for a stoplight) yet there a four vets that will come out at anytime for ahorse issue whether its ur regular vet or not. Having worked for vets for over 30 years if its an emergency a vet will come out NOW if the person who has the horse doesn't want the vet to come out cause it will cost money and just want advice they won't come out. Do u know trying to oil a horse with a syringe is most likely going to go into the lungs and cause pneumonia? I have never heard a vet suggest trying to give e mineral oil by mouth. Too much risk I am sickened that this horse is being made to wait another day to see a vet If it is impaction a good reason your horse is feeling better is because his stomach might have already ruptured and he fels like eating and drinking until the MASSIVE infection starts in his gut and then he will DIE. Have seen it before. The horse won't eat has been colicking for a few days ans suddenly starts eating and drinking, the owner who has been self treating to save money thinks all is well until the horse starts becoming very sick and dies then when we do an autopsy the stomach had ruptured and the horse died in severe pain. Be fair to this horse and quit pretending u r a vet and treating him yourself. Take him to a vet or get a vet to him now


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

cmarie said:


> If I read the posts correctly, the decision to treat or put this horse down is the OP's mothers not the OP's. There were other posts that said the horse was not down and was eating and drinking and pooping small amounts. At 32 years old it may not be impaction it may be his systems shutting down. There are vets out there that won't, can't make ranch calls and don't work after office hours. If the horse is rolling and thrashing trailering isn't a good idea. It may be in the vets opinion that the horse cannot be saved and did what they call heroic measures to make him more comfortable before he either pulls through or dies. I have had vets in my area tell me that they will not treat old horses because the will die anyway so why try, and waste all that time and meds when they could be treating one that has a chance.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't like to see animals suffer, but if he's up and eating and drinking, it could wait until tomorrow. Yes colic is very serious, and painful.
> 
> I wish your horse good luck.


He is my mother's horse. Thankfully he isn't rolling or thrashing and hasn't been. Thank you cmarie  We do have a lot of nine-to-fiver vets around here :\ Must be nice.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

cmarie, we all get that it can be difficult to either get a vet out, or travel to a vet, but then you take what ever means you can to make sure that a horse doesn't suffer. You need to have that plan made before this stage is reached.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> I also live in the middle of now where(120 miles one way for a stoplight) yet there a four vets that will come out at anytime for ahorse issue whether its ur regular vet or not. Having worked for vets for over 30 years if its an emergency a vet will come out NOW if the person who has the horse doesn't want the vet to come out cause it will cost money and just want advice they won't come out. Do u know trying to oil a horse with a syringe is most likely going to go into the lungs and cause pneumonia? I have never heard a vet suggest trying to give e mineral oil by mouth. Too much risk I am sickened that this horse is being made to wait another day to see a vet If it is impaction a good reason your horse is feeling better is because his stomach might have already ruptured and he fels like eating and drinking until the MASSIVE infection starts in his gut and then he will DIE. Have seen it before. The horse won't eat has been colicking for a few days ans suddenly starts eating and drinking, the owner who has been self treating to save money thinks all is well until the horse starts becoming very sick and dies then when we do an autopsy the stomach had ruptured and the horse died in severe pain. Be fair to this horse and quit pretending u r a vet and treating him yourself. Take him to a vet or get a vet to him now


Hold the phone - I wasn't self treating him to "save money". I was treating him myself because there was no one else to! There will be no autopsy done, and the vet can decide tomorrow if he needs to be put down. It must be nice having hard working, round the clock vets but I do not have that luxury. Like I said, $1,500 is a waste to spend on a 32 year old. If that makes me a terrible person, then so be it. I do not have to answer to you or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Let's also take into consideration the fact that I wasn't even home on Sunday when this started.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

But this is now Wednesday. You are saying that NO vet would come out to see this horse in the last three.days. you could not make an appointment to get one out during the day?


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> But this is now Wednesday. You are saying that NO vet would come out to see this horse in the last three.days. you could not make an appointment to get one out during the day?


Omg. Do you read?! Firstly, it's Thursday. We did manage to have a vet out here yesterday. You can skim back a couple of pages and figure that out.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

You are right its Thursday. Makes me feel better horse has been suffering for four days not three.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> cmarie, we all get that it can be difficult to either get a vet out, or travel to a vet, but then you take what ever means you can to make sure that a horse doesn't suffer. You need to have that plan made before this stage is reached.


I agree with you that's why I suggested having the sheriff come out and put him down, in an earlier post. But beating this girl up for a decision that is not even hers but her mothers does no good either. She asked for advice about impaction, and this has turned out to be bash the OP about a vet.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> You are right its Thursday. Makes me feel better horse has been suffering for four days not three.


Yes, yes, terrible person, more judgement, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

PaintsPwn said:


> Omg. Do you read?! Firstly, it's Thursday. We did manage to have a vet out here yesterday. You can skim back a couple of pages and figure that out.


I have read through this thread several times now and I even missed that a vet had been out. I actually really liked Wyomings post because she covered several concerns I had such as the administration of the mineral oil by syringe and the impaction itself. I personally wondered if it is colic or if it is something else.

I understand from reading this thread that you do not own the horse and are not financially responsible for the horse (your mother is) so the actual care of the animal will be up to your parents, however all of the concerns posted are very valid.

When owning animals it is always important to consider their well being over our own, if this animal is suffering then you really should figure out a way to handle the situation quickly however you decide to handle. It's a valid concern and people very quickly get upset when they read about a situation that they cannot control.

We've placed a moderator post in this thread asking members to be respectful when posting responses, that would include all participants so please respect the opinions and concerns of others and refrain from any name calling or angry thrashing.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Trust me, I've weighed these options to my mother. Why invest so much money in a 32 year old horse anyway? If you're lucky you've got at least 5 more years with a horse who has cataracts and can't even chew baled hay that well. It's her money, her choice, and I can only sway her so much. He's the most expensive to feed as well. It's her prerogative, not mine. If he'd not been showing improvement, he would have been gone yesterday and even the Vet agreed that we should give him a couple of more days.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Many times people see only with their hearts. My old guy was 38 when he died "for me". I say he did it for me because I wasn't ready to make the decision myself. He had terrible ringbone and was nearly blind, he had arthritis and I the last few months he seemed... confused. Yet I let him live. I fed him expensive feed and pain meds. I was lucky. He was standing one moment and gone the next. It doesn't happen like that for everyong though.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

We've always discussed what would happen if he went blind. The solution was our mini filly, who had taken a liking to him since she was born. I don't know if we'll have to worry about that after tomorrow, but we'll see. WE also always hoped his time would just come and he'd be gone, should have figured. We'd never be that lucky. 

8 years in horses and never once have we had a colic issue, or any stomach issue really.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Praying for your horse.

There are a lot of retirees at my barn, two years ago a 26yo arabian mare died of what seemed to be impaction colic, it turned out to be tumors that had grown around her intestine and started to cause colic-like symptoms. She was euthanized and they found that during the necroscopy.

Just after Christmas, a 23yo arabian mare died of the same thing. The owners took her in for surgery, but upon seeing how many/how large they were and how intwined in the intestines, the surgeon said there was no way he could get them all and she would just suffer, so they put her down as well.

If it's his time, I will pray for a safe trip to heaven and for you and your mom's grief. If it isn't, I will pray for his recovery.

Keep us updated, and hugs to you. It has to be a difficult situation to be in.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

PaintsPwn said:


> I need some advice for I.C. considering I've read dozens of articles and all of them have a different answer. I've read where people prefer water over oil, where electrolytes are given, etc.
> 
> This has been going on since Sunday Evening. We called a vet out yesterday who gave him a gallon of mineral oil and some water. Previously I'd fought with the horse to get about 1/2 a gallon of oil in him, using a 32CC syringe on a horse that detests taking syringes into his mouth. He's 32 but he's still an *** even when he's in pain. Let's not even discuss the joys of using oral banamine.
> 
> ...


Do you have a horse trailer? If so, take him for a bumpy trailer ride, sometimes that helps "loosen" things up.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What is the news today?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

PaintsPwn said:


> Trust me, I've weighed these options to my mother. Why invest so much money in a 32 year old horse anyway? If you're lucky you've got at least 5 more years with a horse who has cataracts and can't even chew baled hay that well. It's her money, her choice, and I can only sway her so much. He's the most expensive to feed as well. It's her prerogative, not mine. If he'd not been showing improvement, he would have been gone yesterday and even the Vet agreed that we should give him a couple of more days.


Your right, that's your choice. However if you are going to make the decision not to seek expensive medical care for an animal, then you need to be willing to end it's suffering and faster than 3-4 days. 
I'd suggest that someone in your family needs to purchase a gun and research how to euth a horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

AlexS said:


> Your right, that's your choice. However if you are going to make the decision not to seek expensive medical care for an animal, then you need to be willing to end it's suffering and faster than 3-4 days.
> I'd suggest that someone in your family needs to purchase a gun and research how to euth a horse.


I would qualify that with the fact that it isn't always expensive treatment, there are other reasons for deciding not to treat, and I have no issues with that decision, but as you say, every owner should have a plan in place for when and if that decision needs to be made.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Totally agree Golden Horse, and that's a decision we made for my dog and it wasn't based on finances. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

vets also allow payments....Gidget's treatment cost me an arm and a leg and I'm still paying it off but she is alive...

There are many treatments and even if people say don't use this vet blah,blah,blah I would try every vet out there anyways if it were my horse. I called three because I thought my vet wasn't doing enough.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Any news on this poor horse?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

This has to be one of the saddest threads I have ever read on here OP I hope he is either doing much better.....or dead.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I wish I knew how it ended


----------

